
World's first electric container barges to sail from European ports this summer - mpweiher
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jan/24/worlds-first-electric-container-barges-to-sail-from-european-ports-this-summer
======
Someone
Not only electric, but also, once the necessary infrastructure is in place,
_unmanned_.

(I guess that means they will not be able to go everywhere, but for freight in
that region of earth, I don’t see that as a show stopper)

